# Moved proxy server to secondary router, Firefox times out

## audiodef

I recently moved a server to another room in my house. This server runs TOR and my other desktop systems have Firefox set to use it as a proxy. 

Before I moved this server, it was connected directly to my primary router. It is now connected to a secondary router. The server is pingable and ssh'able at the same local IP address it has always had, but now, when I set Firefox to use it, it times out. 

Why?

EDIT: Wait... I just had a thought. Do I need to open a port on one of my routers, and if so, which port and on which router (primary or secondary)?

----------

## Hu

In what way does Firefox time out?  Your statement could mean that Firefox is unable to reach the proxy.  However, it could also mean that Firefox reaches the proxy, but the proxy fails to provide connectivity to the requested Internet site.

----------

## audiodef

What I get, after a couple of minutes, is:

The connection has timed out

The server at (website.xxx) is taking too long to respond.

----------

## cach0rr0

time to break out nmap and curl

-nmap from client to proxy and make sure you can connect (nmap -sT -pNN -P0 -vv x.x.x.x) where NN is a numeric port

-nmap from proxy machine to external website (nmap -sT -p80 -P0 -vv domain.com) where domain.com is the target website

-curl from client to website via proxy (curl -v -x 'http://x.x.x.x:NN' http://domain.com)

-curl from proxy directly to website (curl -v http://domain.com)

If you have multiple interfaces on these boxen, might look at the nmap -e switch:

```

-e <iface>: Use specified interface

```

Same for curl

```

 --interface <name>

              Perform an operation using a specified interface. You can enter interface name, IP address or host name. An example could look like:

               curl --interface eth0:1 http://www.netscape.com/

```

Then there's always tools like traceroute/mtr to make sure something's not buggered with the routing.

That's where I'd start. Figure out if the connection from client to proxy isht issue, or if it's proxy to web, or anything in between.

----------

